# Riding and Diet with Acid Reflux



## Hudnut (Apr 12, 2005)

I've been riding for over decades while suffering from GERD (Gastroesophageal reflux disease). In the past I've found that I could simply tolerate the reflux while riding but as I get older I'm finding that I'm much more sensitive to what I eat prior to a ride. I take an acid reducer daily to help but really the only way I can ride comfortably is to fast prior to a ride. This usually leads to feeling like crap, bonking, and generally poor performance. It also limits riding to the morning hours. Does anyone else have experience with this? Are there any diets or foods that you have found that are nutritious yet easy to digest?


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

Depends on what you can eat. I can't touch onions or garlic before a ride, and Clifbars give me problems now, too.

I've found bland cereals to be a good trade off (oats, cheerios, the like). I can chow down on nut bars without any real repercussions, and don't have too much trouble with fruit (but no bananas). You can always lean towards gels/goos if you tolerate them well. 

Try Kind bars. They aren't as high in protein/carbs as an energy bar, but the calorie count is close.


----------



## Hudnut (Apr 12, 2005)

foods I can't touch are similar. onions, garlic, citrus, tomato, greasy stuff, and for some reason peanuts have been bothering me lately. I'll give some kind bars a try, I should be able to find them at trader joes


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

If you're headed to TJs, get some fruit leather. That is another thing that I tolerate fairly well, and the high sugar content is good to keep your energy up until you can refuel at home. Try jerkies as well for slower burning energy. You can usually find unadultered stuff at TJs if you look hard enough.

If you break out of food in a convenient bar form, there are lots of options to try...that and ride partners will appreciate real food every now and then.


----------



## jimmybagadonuts (Sep 19, 2010)

Try two tablespoons of Apple Cider Vinegar in 8 ounces water with honey added to taste. Twice a day for a month and see if your acid reflux goes away or gets much less severe. I bet it does.

Bring the body ph to neutral.


----------



## Tails8 (Apr 27, 2010)

jimmybagadonuts said:


> Try two tablespoons of Apple Cider Vinegar in 8 ounces water with honey added to taste. Twice a day for a month and see if your acid reflux goes away or gets much less severe. I bet it does.
> 
> Bring the body ph to neutral.


^^^

This QFT. I have had the exact same problem and this was suggested to me a few months ago. I know most people say why would you add an acid to an acid however it does work. Just mix it with honey otherwise the taste will make you want to gag. Also when you're looking for Apple Cider Vinegar make sure the bottle says "With The Mother". No it's not some porn advertisement. It helps. Bragg is the brand I've been using.. 

Tails


----------



## Hudnut (Apr 12, 2005)

I'll have to research the vinegar remedy. In your experience, were you taking acid blockers such as omeprazol or prevacid? I'll give it a shot but in my case, I dont have GERD from high acid, it's from a weak LES.


----------



## Crockpot2001 (Nov 2, 2004)

Hudnut said:


> I'll have to research the vinegar remedy. In your experience, were you taking acid blockers such as omeprazol or prevacid? I'll give it a shot but in my case, I dont have GERD from high acid, it's from a weak LES.


The cause of the relaxing or distortion of the LES can be caused by cinnamon, caffeine, peppermint, smoking, booze, or physical distortion like a newly added gut or increased sleeping on one's side. Protein intake can make a difference it inspires HCL production so that when the oportunity to escape arises, there's plenty to get out.

Definatly get your HCL production in check by diet, by composition change, or by medication as Ca+ is part of the balancing process and is stored in bones. If you go the med route, ask about Ca+ and Vit-D supplementation needs. I beleive both proton inhibitor drugs require steering clear of booze. Lastly, DON'T CHEW THE PILLS!

Crockpot


----------



## Hoverbike (Oct 26, 2011)

I have acid reflux as well and I make my own rice bars taken from Allen Lim's book of Skratch Labs. I have modified mine a bit but found it digests well and I don't get the painful chest after eating somthing I should not. Not sure if it will help but good luck with your search.


----------

